#   >     0503173
0503173 -   .     .
,   -        .

----------


## .

+
     -
   ,     2      3.
 , 101-   , 104-  ,   40103        .

----------


## Vika_buh

> +
>      -
>    ,     2      3.
>  , 101-   , 104-  ,   40103        .


 !             ?

----------


## Plesen~

> 40103        .


 -

----------


## .

40103    .     40103      ,    0503173      .
   40103    ,  .
  ,      40103        0503173   .

----------


## Plesen~

:Smilie:

----------


## Vika_buh

> 


   ?       .. , ,   ...

----------


## BorisG

> ...     ...


  ... no comment.  :Wink:

----------


## Vika_buh

> ... no comment.


     ..    10      ...       ...       ,  : "  1       (9 ).
  2  3        
       .
  4   ."

        -  ..      ...

----------


## Plesen~

,          , ?    ? 
     -    ?

----------


## Plesen~

1    
2        
3         
4    
     ,      ?  ?  ?  ?
     ,     .   :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

> +
>      -



             ,     .     ** ,  .2    .3 -

----------

,   ,   - , ,  , :      ? ,

----------

,     148  162   .0503173   ??

----------

.    .

----------


## 1983

173    ,     19.01.12.

----------

-      .         ,   0503173

----------

> -      .         ,   0503173





> .    .


     ???

----------

,    .173,    2010     101 01 ,    2011      101 11 , 101 31 , 101 41 ?

----------


## 1983

,         101  104, 201.         ,         ,      .
.S     173  -    ,                     ,

----------

!  773 ,  ?

----------

> !  773 ,  ?


,,    2012  03  .

----------

0,       730.    20111      730   (     40130),      130.

----------


## ZlukaM

.  ,  . 
   2  0503173 "  "         104 ( ), 
  "-"  ? 
.

----------

.    205       0503169  .    .    31.12.2017  401.30.         .    .       ?     ?

----------


## topalov

,        ?
 ""       .



> .


  ?

----------

> ,        ?
>  ""       .
> 
>   ?


.. 205 -,       ,      .  ,   0503169     ,         .    "  "

----------


## topalov

> "  "


       ,  ,   .

----------

> ,  ,   .


     ,       ,       .   , ..  205  .  ()  .          ?

----------


## topalov

""  , - - .

----------

.
       ...
    -  , ,
 ...   .173/773     .410,
  350!         ???

----------


## topalov

,      173 ,    ,       .

----------

> ,      173 ,    ,       .


        )))   ,  ,      33  191. ..   173  773

----------

> 33  191. ..   173  773


    .      .

----------


## KasyanovaIKV

.
        = .3
   4-9      .       01-06.

----------

> .      .


     -     ,  ..  ,      ,        .   - ,

----------

> .
>         = .3
>    4-9      .       01-06.


          ?     ,   (((
    ,    ! ,       .410,    (   )  350!

----------


## topalov

, , ,     ,             ?
     ,    2017 ?

----------


## KasyanovaIKV

.
 .0503768     3  .
        ?
 .0503110   ( ),   .
   ,       .

----------


## KasyanovaIKV

(191  33).
        .
           . :Frown: 
  . :Wow:

----------

> , , ,     ,             ?
>      ,    2017 ?


  ,   ,     .    ,           .      ...?
            !  !          !,  .173/773   "  " / "  ",        !
     -  ???
 1 : 
    380 "      303"
    380  !  303 ""    260   206  208 .
       =0 

 2:
  090 -    106 ,      090 - 111 .   106      120,     10450,        142,      . ?
 ,      /,      ,      ""?  
  1     260 +100, .. -100   ...

----------

> ,   ,     .


   .   -  ,     ,    . 
 ,         .

----------


## topalov

> .....
>   .....


!
     -.
      ,        .
 -  .

----------


## KasyanovaIKV

.       -.
           .
  ? 
           260      206,208,303.  .
        081,091,121  ..   ?
       105 .        .

----------

> .
>  .0503768     3  .
>         ?
>  .0503110   ( ),   .
>    ,       .


         ))) 
, .3   .768  "",

----------

30.11.2018  243        ,  ,     ()    ,        25  2011 .  33

 : 10.12.2018 16:23

    30.11.2018  244           ,           ,        28  2010 .  191

 : 07.12.2018 16:55

----------


## topalov

)))

----------


## KasyanovaIKV

.    . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## VLDMR

> 30.11.2018  244


 -

   -  .
   -  
         :

https://www.minfin.ru/common/upload/..._ot_301118.pdf

**     -   
      ?     ,   ,      .

----------

?    + 

    "          
  16  2010 . N 174 "            "


       1  2019      29  2017 . 
N  209 "        ",    
     ,    .


        ()   , 
     ()         .

,                2019 .

************
    "            23  2010 . 
N 183 "            "


       1  2019      29  2017 .  
N 209 "        ".

          ,    
           .

,                2019 .

----------

> ?    +


 .          31  2018 .  223
             2019 - 2021 .

----------


## KasyanovaIKV

209   .

https://www.minfin.ru/ru/perfomance/...ndaccounting/#.

----------


## topalov

> -   
>       ?


  ,       ?
   )))

----------


## VLDMR

,     . !                      .




> )))


. 
       . )))

----------


## topalov

!
)))

----------

